# Odd Noise - Buzz/Horn Stuck..?



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmmmm...was the sound coming from under the hood or from the dash? My guess is that it may have been the HVAC blend door getting stuck.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it's the computer doing a shutdown routine on the car. I notice a noise after about 5 minutes of sitting. It's normal since it does it every time.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I think it's the computer doing a shutdown routine on the car. I notice a noise after about 5 minutes of sitting. It's normal since it does it every time.


This is the first time it has ever done this. It was like an alarm buzz or a faint horn noise... It did it soon as I got out the car and locked it up.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> Hmmmm...was the sound coming from under the hood or from the dash? My guess is that it may have been the HVAC blend door getting stuck.


 It sounded like it was under the hood. It was plainly audiable inside and outside the car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Yesterday when I came home from doing some grocery shopping, I pulled the car into the garage like normal and got all the stuff out, went to lock it and walk away and I heard a whinning/buzzing sound. I hit the lock/unlock button a few times on the remote and it would stop for a split second and continue. It was almost like the horn was faintly stuck down. I tried it several times to lock/unlock and engage the lights/horn and it still made this small whinning sound. Once I put the key in the card, turned it over, then shut it off it finally stopped.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?




AkotaHsky,
If you continue to hear this noise I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealership. They will be able to look and listen to the noise that you are describing as well as let you know exactly what is causing it. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> AkotaHsky,
> If you continue to hear this noise I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealership. They will be able to look and listen to the noise that you are describing as well as let you know exactly what is causing it. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


The problem is I only heard it once. It has not done it since then..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> The problem is I only heard it once. It has not done it since then..




AkotaHsky,
I would suggest if this noise gets more noticeable that you take it into your dealer and have them look into it for you. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## GreenSWOhio (Oct 26, 2012)

My cruze does the same thing - I purchased it yesterday.

The sound is well documented - see Cruze Engine Buzz - YouTube

Did Chevy ever figure out what caused the noise?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine did it once, and after that i looked like an idiot everytime i would shut off my car i would put my ear to the hood. Lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

GreenSWOhio said:


> My cruze does the same thing - I purchased it yesterday.
> 
> The sound is well documented - see Cruze Engine Buzz - YouTube
> 
> Did Chevy ever figure out what caused the noise?












I've heard it like twice ever. It's quite strange.

I kinda wonder if it's the expansion valve in the AC system. Or coolant running through the turbo.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...3384-buzzing-sound-after-turning-off-car.html


----------

